# Pulled Pork how long before freezing



## wisconsinjosh (Jan 23, 2015)

So the fire department that I belong to wants me to do pulled pork for our july 4th celebration this year. I am looking at having roughly 75 pounds of finished product. My question is how long after smoking and pulling the pork will it be good in the fridge. I want to keep it fresh but don't want to push my luck either.


----------



## adam d (Jan 23, 2015)

Just do it a week or two before... vacuum seal it and freeze the bags.

Reheat in some boiling water (the vacuum bag will stay sealed)... mix in a little bbq sauce and serve... good as the day you made it, well ALMOST, not that anybody can tell


----------



## gary s (Jan 23, 2015)

Pulled pork freezes well, take a lot of pressure off of you

Gary


----------



## bmaddox (Jan 23, 2015)

The USDA says cooked foods are good for 4 days in the fridge. You can freeze pulled pork almost indefinitely.


----------



## themule69 (Jan 23, 2015)

Do it as Adam said and it will be great. I always freeze some and reheat in a pan of water.













20140803_090222.jpg



__ themule69
__ Aug 3, 2014


















20140803_092701.jpg



__ themule69
__ Aug 3, 2014






Happy smoken.

David


----------



## adam d (Jan 23, 2015)

Just don't do what I did... think it's reheated because the outside feels good and you still have frozen stuff inside... Let her sit there a good 15 minutes once its boiling.


----------



## wisconsinjosh (Jan 26, 2015)

when I freeze my pork should I let it cool completely before freezing. do you refrigerate over night then freeze?


----------



## adam d (Jan 26, 2015)

I usually let it sit on the counter until its cool. Then I put it in the vacuum bags, vacuum the air out, and throw them in the freezer. I don't add any liquid or anything either.

I don't refrigerate overnight before freezing, that'll just make it dryer.

Then I throw it in boiling water, add some BBQ sauce and you are good to go.

It comes out better when boiling the bag in water then reheating it in the microwave from the fridge.


----------



## gary s (Jan 26, 2015)

I guess I'm a cautious guy.  I remember when I was a kid after a big Sunday meal, or if we went to visit relatives everybody left everything sitting out for hours. I haven't done that since I was a teenager and worked in the food business. If I am going to freeze it I'll bag it and in the fridge then the freezer or just straight in the freezer. I'm probably a little over the top on that but I just don't anyone getting sick on something I prepared   

gary


----------



## adam d (Jan 26, 2015)

Makes sense.. we're not talking hours though just till it cools down a bit. Honestly mine still has a bit of heat left in it, but i'm fine with that. I feel I want it to "sweat" a bit in the bag so some of the moisture stays inside my bag...

Also if I have a lot of pulled pork in the fridge, i'll spray it with some apple juice to keep it moist... worked like a charm today when I heated some up for lunch at the office (served about 2lbs worth for the gang here... it was gone in a few minutes)


----------



## bmaddox (Jan 27, 2015)

I let mine sit on the counter for 30 minutes or so to cool down, then I seal it and throw it straight in the freezer. If I am putting a large quantity of meat into the freezer I will put it into an ice bath first to cool it down. You don't want to shove 10 pounds of hot/warm food into your freezer and cause the freezer temp to jump up above the safe temp then fight to bring it back down.


----------

